# Milo has laryngitis again



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo hasn't been acting himself for a few days but he was still eating and drinking so I left him alone but today he wouldn't stop shivering, was reverse sneezing and actual sneezing a lot and refused to eat  He also didn't bark when the doorbell rang.
I knew he had laryngitis again  He got it when he was 5 months old and had the same symptoms so I took him to the vet.
Milo's throat is very red and his tonsils are really swollen so the vet gave him a shot for that and he will be on antibiotics for a week - they really worked last time so I hope they work again!
He ate some soup for his dinner and I am also giving him some manuka honey.

I feel so bad for him - he can't bark, he must be in pain 

The good thing is it doesn't seem to be as bad as last time - so I hope the antibiotics will stop it for getting worse.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh poor baby ? i hope the meds kick in fast .. how do they get this do u know ?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> oh poor baby ? i hope the meds kick in fast .. how do they get this do u know ?


My vet calls it laryngitis but it's actually a strain of kennel cough I believe - I have no idea how he has gotten it again!!
The first time I presumed he got it at ring craft class but now I don't know.

I didn't get him vaccinated for kennel cough because the vaccine only covers a very small amount of the different types.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Orla - I'm so sorry. Who knew that dogs get laryngitis? :w00t: Not me.:blink: I hope Milo starts feeling better soon after getting meds and some (chicken?) soup Works for people.:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Orla - I'm so sorry. Who knew that dogs get laryngitis? :w00t: Not me.:blink: I hope Milo starts feeling better soon after getting meds and some (chicken?) soup Works for people.:wub:


Thanks Susan - I'm not sure if it's actually like human laryngitis but my vet says thats the easiest way to explain it as it's very similar.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, poor Milo  Hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope Milo feels better soon.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh poor thing. I think having sore throats are the worst.  I hope he heals as fast as before.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Praying Milo gets better real soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Orla, I am so sorry. But I bet those antibiotics will knock it out of his system. Bless his heart. Hoping for a really quick recovery.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Orla said:


> Milo hasn't been acting himself for a few days but he was still eating and drinking so I left him alone but today he wouldn't stop shivering, was reverse sneezing and actual sneezing a lot and refused to eat  He also didn't bark when the doorbell rang.
> I knew he had laryngitis again  He got it when he was 5 months old and had the same symptoms so I took him to the vet.
> Milo's throat is very red and his tonsils are really swollen so the vet gave him a shot for that and he will be on antibiotics for a week - they really worked last time so I hope they work again!
> He ate some soup for his dinner and I am also giving him some manuka honey.
> ...


awww..feeel bedda!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry poor baby. The honey will help to coat the throat and honey is a natural antibiotic which will also help. I hope milo feels better soon


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

feel better soon Milo xxoo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wait a minute....Orla...you say he can't bark???? hummmmm............I don't them to feel bad, but it wouldn't be all that bad if Abbey and Tink couldn't bark for a few days.....:biggrin: :thumbsup:

I hope Milo is better in a day or so...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor Milo! I hope he gets better. Maybe it's the kennel cough vaccine covers the strain he has? Bisou once had KC and I got her the vaccine and she hasn't had it since. Regardless, I hope Milo gets better soon!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

so sorry to hear that Milo's not well..laryngitis sucks, I had it once as a kid and it was painful  I hope the medicine is soothing him :grouphug:


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Poor baby. Hope the meds work quick.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending "get well wishes" to Mr. Milo from Kitzi & me!
I had 2 that used to have tonsilitis often---I think their immune systems were not good & they were exposed always to lots of stuff in a big city. I would now treat it differently---building up the immune system better rather than just treating symptoms. You are on the right track!
Ireland can be damp & cold this time of year---sending warmer days ahead wishes, big guy!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
He will be fine! He slept for 16 hours (well, 2 toilet breaks) and he is much happier now - his throat doesn't seem to be as sore(he barked a little this morning) and he was playing for a while but he is still shivering a lot.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh the poor little boy!! Praying the meds kick in quickly and help him get over this fast!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aww so sorry to read the first post but glad to read the last one. I hope he continues to do well 
hugs
Kat


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no!! Poor Milo!!! It's awful when our little ones are sick and don't have their everyday spirit :-( Sounds like he's doign much better now and I am very thankful to hear that phew!! Please give him a huge hug and kiss from his auntie Edith.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Poor milo x


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope Milo feels better soon!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

hope Milo gets better soon, hugs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Orla - happy Milo seems to be getting better. Tyler's never had the shivers. I thought I heard that shivering means your body is raising it's temp to fight against infection so that might be it. Hoping the antibiotics kick in. Give milo a big hug and kiss from us here. :hugging:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!!

Milo seems to be recovering way quicker than the last time he had this!!
He decided to sneak outside and play in the muddy grass earlier - he just had a bath and is running around again!
He was shivering again earlier but nothing since his bath - he's wearing a nice warm sweater anyway.
I think I caught it way earlier this time so it hasn't had a chance to get to as bad as it was last time


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: Soooo happy that Milo is already feeling better! Good job Mom! :chili:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope Milo is still on the road to recovery!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

HaleysMom said:


> I hope Milo is still on the road to recovery!!


He seems to be feeling better but is still shivering a lot


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Orla said:


> He seems to be feeling better but is still shivering a lot


Poor baby! Will you be taking him for a re-visit? It would be so nice if they could talk to us, to let us know if they are hurting.
(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm glad Milo is better. I hope he is better yet tomorrow and the shivering has stopped. Poor Milo.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how is milo doing ?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Orla, I just read about little Milo and I'm so sorry to hear that he's ill!

How's he doing today? Hope the antibiotics from your vet helped him!

Give him a big hug and lots of kisses from Ullana and me! :smootch:

Hope he'll recover very soon!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Orla, your poor little guy....how is he doing now? Has the shivering stopped? I hope he's now getting back to normal. Such a worry when our little ones are down.  You were wise to act quickly and get him on meds. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Orla - how's Milo?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo is doing great today! No shivering at all and it's 7.30pm 

I am so happy he has improved so much today as I am going to Dublin on Saturday and didn't want to leave him if he was still shivering a lot.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

great news , i hope the lil guy continues to do better!


Orla said:


> Milo is doing great today! No shivering at all and it's 7.30pm
> 
> I am so happy he has improved so much today as I am going to Dublin on Saturday and didn't want to leave him if he was still shivering a lot.


----------

